

Preorder Grim Fandango Remastered NOW - D_Guidi
http://www.gog.com/game/grim_fandango_remastered

======
qq66
Why preorder it? Why not just buy it when it comes out?

~~~
cardiffspaceman
So no one is accountable when it sucks after it comes out, that's why.

